# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление конфигурации Бухгалтерия

## Shell29

Товарищи, нужна ваша помощь. 
Обновляю старую конфигурацию бухгалтерия 3.0 исходная версия была 3.0.43.124
Обновился через .cf ступенчато 43.124>43.194>43.215>43.243>43.258>43.263
при обновлении 43.263>44.094
вылезает ошибка 
Справочник.ВидыОтправляем  хДокументов.Использование  ЭтиловогоСпирта. Предопределенный элемент отсутствует в данных 
Подскажите что с этим можно сделать?

----------


## Online_Z

> Обновился через .cf ступенчато 43.124>43.194>43.215>43.243>43.258>43.263
> при обновлении 43.263>44.094
> вылезает ошибка


не понял, как все же обновлялись, последовательно или через cf И?
штатный механизм - это обновляться последовательно
если было пропущено очень много обновлений и лень их накатывать друг за другом, то знающие люди делают одно обновление через cf, но при обновлении через cf нужно понимать, какие косяки могут вылезти и как их можно лечить...

p.s.
делать несколько обновлений через cf - это как играть футбол на минном поле

----------


## Shell29

О как, а мне наоборот посоветовали обновляться через CF через таблицу совместимости. Что то по типу вот такой.
А не подскажите как обновиться последовательно не через CF

----------


## Shell29

> О как, а мне наоборот посоветовали обновляться через CF через таблицу совместимости. Что то по типу вот такой.


http://1cupdate.ru/software/3094

----------


## Online_Z

> О как, а мне наоборот посоветовали обновляться через CF через таблицу совместимости. Что то по типу вот такой.
> А не подскажите как обновиться последовательно не через CF


конфигурация типовая или есть свои дописки?

----------


## Shell29

Типовая

----------


## Online_Z

> Типовая


в теории, если соблюдать порядок обновления, то можно и через CF обновляться, но при штатном обновлении программа просто не даст накатить не подходящее обновление, а при обновлении через CF такой проверки не производится, поэтому для неподготовленного юзера я все же советую придерживаться штатной процедуры обновления
хотя в данном случае возможно обновление было корректным и штатный вариант приведет к тому же результату и надо будет править ручками

----------


## Shell29

как бы вот поправить эту ошибку?

----------


## Mark1C

Уважаемый Shell29, Вы надеюсь перед обновлением делали резервную копию базы программы 1С или нет!? Если делали, то откатите обратно на круги своя и обновите в штатном режиме цепочкой! Как обновить программу: Зайдите на сайт https://users.v8.1c.ru/, зарегистрируйте свою 1С: Бухгалтерию по рег. номеру и pin коду, зайдите на сервер 1С так же по той ссылке которую я Вам изначально скинул и цепочкой обновите программу, то есть последовательно, релиз за релизом! Перед каждыми работами над программой 1С, всегда делайте резервную копию базы!

----------


## Mark1C

Есть второй вариант выхода из ситуации, выгрузите весь электронный документооборот обработкой Выгрузка данных в файл XML! Создайте чистую базу в файле 1cv8.cf и установите в программу, потом загрузите весь документооборот той же самой обработкой! Таким образом Вы минуете данную ситуацию при некорректном Вашем обновлении!

----------

